#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  KLESCET 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Placements, Branches -  Discussion

## Shipra.bel

Hey Budding FaaDoOOOO's

I am a Senior of *K.L.E.S.C.E T Belgaum* I am here to he lp you get all your queries sorted out for *K.L.E.S.C.E T Belgaum* *2012 Admissions*

*Let me start with  a brief summary of the college.*

*Year of Establishment:* 1979
*Total Area in Acres:* 17 Acres*Merit based selection* : COMEDK-UGET 2011 / CET / AIEEE*Ranking* : Amongst top 50 private colleges in India
*
Streams at Graduate Level*

Bio-Medical      Engineering Bio-Technology      EngineeringChemical      EngineeringCivil      Engineering Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics& Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronic EngineeringMechanical EngineeringTelecommunication      Engineering
*K.L.E.S.C.E T Belgaum* *2012 Placement Stats

*
K.L.E Society’s College of Engineering and Technology, Belgaum achieves 450 placements in the First two Quarters of the Placement Season.57 companies have visited the campus recruiting students from all branches of Engineering, MBA, MCA and M-tech.35 Core Companies have visited the Campus recruiting students from Civil, Mechanical, Chemical, Bio-Technology and Bio -Medical Engineering.IT Companies have recruited students from almost all branches.100% placements in the Branches of Computer Science, Electronics and Communication, Telecommunication,Electrical, Mechanical.The Branches of Biotechnology, Civil, Chemical and Bio- Medical Engineering have had 65%, 60%, 65% and 65% placements respectively.The highest salary is Rs.6, 00,000 / Annum offered for the Students of Bio-Technology and Mechanical Engineering.Good breakthroughs have been made in placing students from Bio-Technology and Chemical Engineering in Core Companies.
*Campus Facilities* :

*Co-curricular activities* :Activities like paper presentations, seminars and symposiums are given by students on a regular basis as a part of their curriculum. Industrial tours are also organized frequently by departments to expose the students to industrial environment.

*Computer Facilities* :The institute realize the importance of information technology in the world and hence an infrastructure that includes a 24-hour Internet facility provided to all departments. Separate computer labs are provided for both the Computer Science and MCA departments which are centrally air conditioned and well equipped.

*Medical Insurance* : The college provides full medical insurance to all students by issuing a K. L. E. Health Card which enables the students of the institution to avail services of the K.L.E. hospital absolutely free of cost.

*Library* : It is centrally located in the campus, housed in independent building having a plinth area of 1700 Sq Mts, having total seating capacity of 350 students at a time. The Library has over 75,000 volumes which is updated regularly by way of adding new literature in the form of text books, reference books, reports, proceedings, abstracts & indexes, encyclopedias, data books, standards (National & International) Journals, Audio Visual resources, CDs, educational videos and thesis/reports.

*Address* : 
KLE Society's College of Engineering & Technology Udyambag, Belgaum 590-008, India

*Now its time for your queries!!!*





  Similar Threads: KITS Warangal 2012 Admissions, Branches, CutOff,  Placements, Fee -  Discussion MJCET 2012 Admissions, CutOff, branches, placements -  Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion VIT Pune 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Placements, Fee, Branches - Discussion YCC Nagpur 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Branches, Placements, Fee -  Discussion

----------

